# what price for dri?



## etrippe (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 8,500 points w/ diamond resorts, formaly sunterra, formally epic and I want out. How much should I list them for?


----------



## jfitz (Feb 14, 2008)

Do a search of completed sales on eBay.  This will show you the minimum you can expect to get for your points. Then look at the sales sites listed in the sticky in the Buy, Sell, Rent Forum to determine what others are asking. Use this knowledge to determine a reasonable price for the market where you plan to list your points for sale.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 14, 2008)

etrippe said:


> I have 8,500 points w/ diamond resorts, formaly sunterra, formally epic and I want out. How much should I list them for?




Sorry, but you can sell Diamond points.  Points are a part of the club and club membership can't be sold.

BUT you can sell the underling property from which the points derived. 

So if you owned the polo towers and got you points from that, you can only sell your interest in the polo towers and not your interest in the "club"  

*The exception to this is if your points are in the "Trust"*  You can sell your points in the trust and the buyer will get to trade into any of the ~18 trust locations but will not receive a full "club" membership.

There are several true experts in Diamond who mostly post on the TS4Ms board. ( www.timeshareforums.com )

Good Luck


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 14, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Sorry, but you can sell Diamond points.  Points are a part of the club and club membership can't be sold.
> 
> BUT you can sell the underling property from which the points derived.
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't see that you had addressed the fact that Trust points can be sold. My bad.


----------



## etrippe (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks, my points are w/ the trust and from what i can figure, as you said the points can be sold but not THE CLUB. you can use the points anywhere w/ the original 18? resorts but you wont be able to use the sun options part of the membership. so no trading points for dues, air travel, cruises and the like. so w/ that being said any suggestions what my points should sell for?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 15, 2008)

Trust points used to sell at a pretty low price/pt but DRI ( which doesn't have ROFR) has started to buy them back when they are offered at a low price of Ebay.  This has greatly increased the price which you can get for your Trust points. 

Look at completed auctions of Trust points on Ebay to get an idea of just how much. 

PS Last I heard the price was  <$0.70/pt


----------

